# Photos



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

So I like to post stories with lots of pictures. The problem is that you can only down load a total of 100 pictures. Is there a way to download more that I am not seeing? 

You can go the "attachments" route, and that has worked fine in the past but lately when I try to add a picture as an attachment, the program here is flipping over sideways the pictures that should be vertical and not landscape! What have I done different, or what is the program doing different.

Once the pic is downloaded sideways there seems to be no way to correct that. Some sites have a way to edit the picture thus allowing me to fix the problem. 

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't help you on the number of photos but on the way that the photo appears on the forum are you using a smart phone or a computer? Smart phones will orientate the photo for you automatically and you don't have to do anything as long as you are viewing it on the smart phone and I don't know of a way that you can post them correctly on the forums. 
Now if you are using a computer you need to rotate them to the correct orientation and then save the photo, then use the saved photo to post on the forum.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

The photos are oriented correctly when I download them as attachments. Something in the photo or the program here is rotating them. I believe it has something to do with the way they are saved on my laptop and the program the laptop uses.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sometimes when the pictures are too large a format, they will turn them. more on vertical pictures. try to size them down first, that should help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Host the pictures elsewhere, then link to them here however you want... you could have 1000 pictures in a post here. Lots of sights allow hosting, heck even two of mine allow hosting for the public.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Host the pictures elsewhere, then link to them here however you want... you could have 1000 pictures in a post here. Lots of sights allow hosting, heck even two of mine allow hosting for the public.
> 
> -DallanC


Of if you don't want to host them elsewhere go in and delete your older ones. If you want someplace to store them then get a thumb drive to download them from your computer.


----------

